# goat milk mozzarella help



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I need help from the cheese gurus!

I've been trying and trying to make a decent goat milk mozzarella. I don't know why it is so much more difficult to make than cow milk mozzarella.

I'm basically using Rick Carrol's goat milk mozzarella recipe, which uses both thermophilic culture, and citric acid.

When I go to heat the curds I end up losing a ton of butterfat, and end up with a low yield rubbery mozzarella. 

Do I need to add more rennet?


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

My experience has been that when my mozzarella is rubbery, I am using too much rennet. 

I use double strength vegetable rennet. Last time I made mozzarella, it only took 2 drops! of rennet. I had been experimenting, using less and less each time to get the results I wanted.

Good luck. Goat's milk mozzarella is soooooo good! 

______________________________________

~Julie~

Keeping the weight off...while balancing a large family, a frugal lifestyle, and a hobby farm.

http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

No, don't add more rennet. Losing butterfat is likely due to not hitting your pH markers. I make 8-10 gallons of goat milk into Mozz every week :hobbyhors Once you get the hang if it, it is so easy  Here is a l o n g thread on Mozz at the end I do a pictorial on how I make it
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=344394

I hope it helps!

Christy


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Christy! 

I printed out your photo tutorial and am trying it out right now.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i am hoping to get some mozz help too--i have made it in the past, was great. but last fall and now again this spring, i get a blob that mats on the bottom of the pan, it never gets to a point with curd to cut. then i try to just use micro but its a joke, by then its almost like ricotta or something, no stretch, no nothing. i am trying to use the ricki carroll recipe. the supplies i have were the same as when it did work. and using ricki's site, i tested my rennet today and it worked fine. 

i thought maybe it was late season milk, but now, same results. mass of fairly soft but barely set. argh!

i will also print out and try your recipe, but i am baffled at why i'm not getting any results. i had blamed the rennet, but now that i found a way to test it and it went fine, this is frustrating.

and now that i look some more at christy's photo lessons, my cheese looked very much like the first photo, then the curds matted and looks like the second and third. i tried at this point ot heat, one strip did stretch but was almost plasticy, and then the rest wouldn't do a thing. i put a wrap on it, and back into fridge. any ideas, anybody? please?!!


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Are you trying the 30 minute recipe? I could never get that to work with my goat's milk. So I switched to the longer recipe.

Christy, I used your recipe and it turned out pretty well. I made it in the evening though, so I didn't have time to flip the curd every half hour. I just stuck it in the fridge and stretched it last night.

I don't think it was quite acidic enough. It did stretch, to a point, but not like taffy. It melts fine though, and will be great on pizza.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Good Mozz takes some patience. It should be getting somewhat stretchy at the end of the 'flip every 20 min.' part. If not, wait it out a bit longer.



> one strip did stretch but was almost plasticy


Chewie, plasticy is usually due to using too much citric acid.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for that tip!! i usually do the 30 min. recipe. i tried again today and make a very nice batch--i had to use more rennet as mine is getting old. i can at least use it for a while still tho. 

had an impromptu dinner party, and served the fresh mozz...huge hit! they were impressed and the whole batch was gone in a short time! it was very smooth and creamy. 

i tried the method you showed in the other thread and it was very tough. it has good flavor tho., so tomorrow it is pizza for dinner!


----------

